# 13 days into sustanon 250/tren-E cycle



## EOD (Nov 18, 2010)

What's up guys and gals just wanted to share a little of my excitement with the iron mag fam . 13 days in at 500mg sustanon a week and 200mg tren-E a week and I'm noticeable stronger. This is a bulking cycle BTW. My incline bench went up 50lbs(25 plate extra on each side) for 6 reps.That can't be a placibo effect. It could also have to do with the mass amount of calories I'm consuming. I have only gained 5lb and i thimk that is due to possibly the GH kickng in (on day 50 at 2iu ED). Im actually getting noticeably leaner but with a lil bloat. Im eatinh close to 300g or protein daily I'm 185 5'6" 11%bf classic endo. This is my first bulking cycle as it is easy for me to maintain muscle and sadly fat so I'm usually on cutting diets and I wnt loose weight just fat. Always around 180-185 hoping for 200. Gunna run it for 12 weeks and GH for 8+months. Thanx for listening


----------



## WFC2010 (Nov 19, 2010)

look you got good and real gear..
you can get easy 30lbs


----------



## tennfan (Nov 19, 2010)

u had better be plannin on running test with that growth the whole time, would suggest upping to 4-5 iu 5days a week too on that grth.


----------

